# rep



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

ok so im tired but i cant find a way to rep 

any ideas :confused1:

forget it found it =)


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It;s the little star shaped thing underneath your "Date Joined / Post" bit.

Now rep me to see how it goes..


----------

